# Axcel sight blue fiber/LP light how-to



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

What scope?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

i assume your talking about the x-41,x-31 scope. Using the yoke attachment.. drill the center of the yoke out so the lp light fits all the way through. wrap the fiber so it ends at the the 10-32 hole. with the light through the yoke thread the light into the scope with the fiber directly into the light.
Then reinstall the yoke onto the scope. I think that makes sense.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Depending on type of scope or pin you have LP makes an adapter kit for just about any style. The light must shine in the end of the fiber for the blue to work. All other colors the light can shine on the side of fiber and work.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I guess I should have clarified which "Axcel" I was talking about. Woops, I meant the *Armortech pin sights*. I already know how to set them up on a regular scope. Thanks for replying though gentlemen!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

LP light kit for armourtech


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Logjamb said:


> LP light kit for armourtech


Ah okay, I wasn't aware that LP made a fitting/wire for the multi-pin sights! That beats my idea then...


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

shamus275 said:


> Ah okay, I wasn't aware that LP made a fitting/wire for the multi-pin sights! That beats my idea then...


Unless you want to light individual pins, thats where the it gets gun.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

if yu want blu fiber your gonna have to do it yourself or have larry poppa do it. takes some patients but all blue fibers for the armortech is the whip. Thats how i run mine


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

deer down said:


> if yu want blu fiber your gonna have to do it yourself or have larry poppa do it. takes some patients but all blue fibers for the armortech is the whip. Thats how i run mine


Did you extend the fiber outside the housing or keep it all inside? My thought is to extend it outside with a tube so I can rig my existing LP light to it.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

yes i ran it right thru the plastic guard and ran it in a clear vinyl tube along the dovetail on my sight. thing to remember with blu fibers is to make sure the light shines right into the end of the fiber. blue doesnt light well from the side


----------



## scandog (Aug 17, 2005)

I just purchased the Armortech pro and wonder if the LP light is realy worth the money. At the price, i can use and throw away 9 or 10 spott hogg sights. i am not bashing, just don't understand the price. i have purchased lighted rifle scopes that have 5 light setting for about the same money. I just wonder what the benifit is to justify the price. Like i said, not bashing so don't attack. Just trying to understand before I make a purchase.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

Lp light is awesome. Once you own one. You will understand. Never met anyone who said nah this thing isnt worth the money.


----------

